# what kind of slugs?



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a fully rifled slug barrel and I shoot just the cheap rifled slugs through it because I don't want to spend 13 bucks a box for sabots. Recently some people told me that you can only shoot sabots through a fully rifled barrel, any other slug will damage the inside of the barrel. Is this true? thanks


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally like lightningfield 2 3/4 or 3 inch. I havent tried the 3 1/2 but it seems like a lot of lead. They are also realitivly cheap.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

They souldn't damage the barrel but they will leave alot of lead fouling behind


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Clampdaddy is right. I had a Hastings rifled barrel years ago that would shoot 1 1/4 oz Foster-type slugs better than any of the sabots I tried. By the time I had proven that to myself I had fired about 50-75 (including the sabots) shots.......took three nights to get the lead out!!!!!!

I think sabot slugs are much better now. I am VERY impressed with Federal Premium Barnes Expanders. Shoot one side or the other of 2" @ 100 yards (just like they claim to) in both my H&R's and an 1100 with a Ithaca rifled barrel. Not as fast as they claim, though, but still awesome.

Don't be so tight! You will only REALLY need one box a year (after sight-in), and the deer deserve it!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to agree with Csquared. I have a Verona 405sx 12 ga and have the rifled slug barrel for it. I tried about 5 different brands of slugs (2-3 boxes each (yes that was a rough day at the range...) The Federal's with the Barnes Expanders also shot the best in my gun. My best group was 1.5" at 100 yards and it consistantly shoots 1.75-2" groups.

However, I have not tried the new Hornady Sabots (SST?) yet. Mainly because, I have 6 boxes of the Federals left and I think 2" groups at 100 yards is plenty. If I really feel that I need 100+ yard capability, then I'll use my Win Apex shooting a 200gr Shockwave sabot with 130grains of 777.

IMHO, the foster type slugs should be shot in smoothbores, which they were designed for. My dad shoots a 12ga BPS and using foster types and open sights on his smoothbore slug barrel, consistantly puts 3 shots touching at 50 yrds. I just can't remember if he shot it at 100yds. But then again I think the longest range that he shot a deer was about 75 yards.

I wonder how many deer have been taken with foster types before sabots were introduced???


----------

